# Top 5 Batman Performances



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 31, 2009)

Of the 6 Batman films (not counting the 60s one)h, which 5 actors/actresses portrayed their character the best? This is entirely subjective. By best you could judge them as they portrayed the character honest to its comic book roots or just best in terms of acting and story.

Personally, I only have three definite ones.
Eckhart's Two-Face - Best antagonist in all movies.
Pfeiffer's Catwoman - Great and seductive antiheroine
Keaton's Batman - Beats Baleman's throat cancer....

But that's because I can't really make up my mind. lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 31, 2009)

Devito's Penguin
Nicholson's Joker
Bale's Batman (remember the first movie?)
Keaton's Batman
Ledger's Joker

Those are my top 5, arrange them how you like. Devito may not have been a true-to-comics Penguin or anything but I rather enjoyed the character and he really got into it, which is what merits it as a top performance.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 31, 2009)

It's almost blasphemy to exclude Ledger's Joker from any list. He's the only 'staple' I can think of, in terms of my own preferences -- the rest are subject to speculation. And I agree with CMX that Bale did a great job in the first movie.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2009)

1. Heath Ledger's Joker
2. Christian Bale's Bruce Wayne from BB and TDK & Batman from Batman Begins
3. Michael Keaton's Batman, NOT his Bruce Wayne
4. Aaron Eckhart's Two Face
5. Gary Oldman's Commissioner Gordon

Tone done the rough voice in Batman 3, PLEASE. How he spoke in Batman Begins was great, should've left it like that.

Edit: Forgot about Gary Oldman.


----------



## John (Dec 31, 2009)

No order:
Michael Keaton - Batman
Christian Bale - Batman
Danny Devito - Penguin
Heath Ledger - Joker
Jack Nicholson - Joker

Why can't every Batman movie have a Joker? 
Michael Gough as Alfred in the first four movies deserves a notable mention as well.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2009)

The Alfred in the first four was a very boring character. 

Michael Caine's Alfred has more jokes and comic relief, and is a father figure to Bruce.


----------



## John (Dec 31, 2009)

I liked Caine's Alfred for the most part but I found his speeches kind of annoying. Also I found Gough's one liners funnier but that's just me.


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2009)

Christian Bale - Batman
Michael Caine - Alfred
Heath Ledger - Joker
Cillian Murphy - Scarecrow
Gary Oldman - Gordon

EZ


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2009)

Really? I thought his speeches were interesting.

My favorite:



			
				IMDB said:
			
		

> A long time ago, I was in Burma, my friends and I were working for the local government. They were trying to buy the loyalty of tribal leaders by bribing them with precious stones. But their caravans were being raided in a forest north of Rangoon by a bandit. So we went looking for the stones. But in six months, we never found anyone who traded with him. One day I saw a child playing with a ruby the size of a tangerine. The bandit had been throwing them away.
> Because he thought it was good sport. Because some men aren't looking for anything logical, like money. They can't be bought, bullied, reasoned or negotiated with. Some men just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## John (Dec 31, 2009)

It sounds good on paper but I thought it was a little too long and slowed the movie down. Plus the dialogue was a little unrealistic who talks like that? Though "Because some men aren't looking for anything logical, like money. They can't be bought, bullied, reasoned or negotiated with. Some men just want to watch the world burn." was my favorite part. I remember hearing that in the teaser followed directly by the Joker's laughter and getting hyped for the movie. Good times.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2009)

It's not unrealistic. Sounds like a man explaining a story. Just our opinions I guess, in a go-go-go kind of movie like TDK, a little breath of air doesn't hurt.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 31, 2009)

Chee said:


> 1. Heath Ledger's Joker
> 2. Christian Bale's Bruce Wayne from BB and TDK & Batman from Batman Begins
> 3. Michael Keaton's Batman, NOT his Bruce Wayne
> 4. Aaron Eckhart's Two Face
> ...


This               .


----------



## Starrk (Dec 31, 2009)

Caine's Alfred
Ledger's Joker
Bale's Bruce/Batsy
Devito's Penguin
William Fitchner as the Bank Manager in TDK


----------



## Taleran (Dec 31, 2009)

1. Gary Oldman - Commissioner Gordon 
2. Frank Gorshin - Riddler
3. Michael Gough - Alfred (Caine gave a great preformance but Gough WAS ALFRED)
4. Aaron Eckheart - Harvey Dent (Didn't like his Two Face but up until the change he was awesome) 
5. ????? Unsure right now


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2009)

Chee said:


> Really? I thought his speeches were interesting.
> 
> My favorite:



Thats my favorite as well. Caine is a sexy old fuck.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> Thats my favorite as well. Caine is a sexy old fuck.



Yea, I'd do him. 

He was sexy in his films back in the 70s.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 31, 2009)

No order

Nicholson and Heath as the Joker
Bale's Batman
Gary Oldman's Gordon
Caine's Alfred


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2009)

Caine's Alfred
Oldman's Gordon
Ledger's Joker
Neeson's ra's al ghul
Murphy's Scarecrow

Honorable Mention:

Christopher Walken - The Mayor
Uma Thurman - Poison Ivy

(As bad as Batman and Robin was... I thought Uma Thurman looked incredibly hot with all of the extravagant makeup on.  I wanted to fuck her badly.  )


----------



## John (Dec 31, 2009)

Chee said:


> It's not unrealistic. Sounds like a man explaining a story. Just our opinions I guess, in a go-go-go kind of movie like TDK, a little breath of air doesn't hurt.


Unrealistic isn't the right word maybe overdramatic. But yeah different opinions I like my fight scenes.


Taleran said:


> (Caine gave a great preformance but Gough WAS ALFRED)


This. Maybe it's my childhood talking but whatever.


Rukia said:


> Christopher Walken - The Mayor


I forgot all about Walken. I loved that part when he pushed Selena out the window.


Rukia said:


> (As bad as Batman and Robin was... I thought Uma Thurman looked incredibly hot with all of the extravagant makeup on.  I wanted to fuck her badly.  )


 Agreed Robin was one lucky fucker.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2009)

Poison Ivy scared me. Those little knobby things on her head were not sexy at all.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 31, 2009)

Uma was hot but no one beats Batman TAS Ivy.


Hottest comic-based babe ever.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2009)

No way, Poison Ivy from Batman: Arkham Asylum is the sexiest version so far:


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 31, 2009)

...those legs are disgusting.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2009)

Poison Ivy has always been hot.  I don't think Nolan should even attempt her in a movie though.  It's just too difficult to pull off.

I actually like your idea, Chee.  Ra's al Ghul had a daughter.  Put her in the next movie.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2009)

You're reading my other convos!? 

But yea, Talia would be awesome. 
Perfect femme-fatale.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 1, 2010)

Poison Ivy is easily one of my favorite Batman villains, which was why I hated what Batman and Robin did to her character. If I had to hear one more bad pun from either her or Freeze. Ugh.

In no order:
Ledger's Joker
Nicholson's Joker 
Devito's Penguin
Bale's Batman
Eckhart's Two Face


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Narcissus (Jan 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft6mNPeqa6Y[/YOUTUBE]

Now that's how you do it.


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2010)

Puns.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 1, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft6mNPeqa6Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Now that's how you do it.



God I love Batman Beyond. 

I still don't get The Joker's popularity however. Characters like Freeze, Ivy, Clayface, Two-Face... You have to put so much more in portraying them than you do playing just some whackjob.

Which is why I think Eckhart did better than Ledger. he had to portray so many more emotions and convey to you his descent from the White Knight into a deranged killer.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 1, 2010)

The Anti-Existence said:


> God I love Batman Beyond.
> 
> I still don't get The Joker's popularity however. Characters like Freeze, Ivy, Clayface, Two-Face... You have to put so much more in portraying them than you do playing just some whackjob.
> 
> Which is why I think Eckhart did better than Ledger. he had to portray so many more emotions and convey to you his descent from the White Knight into a deranged killer.



The Joker's insanity is what makes him an interesting character. He is unpredictable, and his plans are usually so far outside the box that you can't help but enjoy watching him, especially when you add his special brand of humor.

Then there is his relationship with the protagonist. He forces Batman to face trials that challenge even his own character. It's a defining influence of Batman.

Besides, it's not like anyone downplays the other villains just because they like the Joker the best.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 1, 2010)

Fair enough. I can agree with that.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> 1. Heath Ledger's Joker
> 2. Christian Bale's Bruce Wayne from BB and TDK & Batman from Batman Begins
> 3. Michael Keaton's Batman, NOT his Bruce Wayne
> 4. Aaron Eckhart's Two Face
> ...



Basically. I didn't mind the voice in TDK. And I agree that Oldman is a great Gordon.


----------



## ethereal (Jan 1, 2010)

In this order:

1. Michelle Pfeiffer as Catwoman.
2. Cillian Murphy as Scarecrow.
3. Christian Bale as Bruce Wayne.
4. Jack Nicholson as Joker.
5. Heath Ledger as Joker.


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> The Joker's insanity is what makes him an interesting character. He is unpredictable, and his plans are usually so far outside the box that you can't help but enjoy watching him, especially when you add his special brand of humor.
> 
> Then there is his relationship with the protagonist. He forces Batman to face trials that challenge even his own character. It's a defining influence of Batman.
> 
> Besides, it's not like anyone downplays the other villains just because they like the Joker the best.



Yea, basically this. I also love how he is the complete opposite of Batman. Batman is a scary figure, but good. While Joker is a "happy" figure, but bad. And like Narcissus said, the insanity is fun. :3


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2010)

That's why they're destined to do their dance for eternity.

Batman from Brave & the Bold is alright


----------



## Misha-San (Jan 1, 2010)

Michelle Pfeiffer -Catwoman
Danny Devito -Penguin
Christian Bale as Bruce Wayne
Jack Nicholson as Joker
Heath Ledger as Joker


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 1, 2010)

Batman: Arkham Asylum


----------



## Taleran (Jan 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> You're reading my other convos!?
> 
> But yea, Talia would be awesome.
> Perfect femme-fatale.



All hinged around some Lazarus Pits Ra's Resurrection

Batman 3: Talia
Batman 4: Damian
Batman 5: *see the general setting of Batman #666*


----------



## ez (Jan 1, 2010)

ledger as joker 

oldman the commissioner 

bale's bruce

joker nicholson

Caine as Alfred


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2010)

Taleran said:


> All hinged around some Lazarus Pits Ra's Resurrection



Too fantasy-ish for Nolan's direction of the films.

Just Talia, no Ra's.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jan 4, 2010)

John said:


> No order:
> Michael Keaton - Batman
> Christian Bale - Batman
> Danny Devito - Penguin
> ...


This                   .


----------



## Jotun (Jan 4, 2010)

I thought Keaton was perfect, except for how short he was. You have to remember Keaton does an older Bruce/Bats. Bale does a good job playing the "rich boy" my only gripe is the batman throat.


----------

